# Help Me Spend Money !



## SuperChief11 (Jan 5, 2017)

Hello Friends. 


I'm looking for a bit of advice. Long story short, I caught the bug. I've loved trains since I was a kid and still do (I'm 24). I do a small-ish Christmas display every year, and after visiting a local display* I've decided I need to take the plunge. At least eventually. 

Like I said, I'm 24. I'm about year and half into my first big boy job and looking to be getting my own place in the next year or two with the girlfriend. (She fully supports my incredibly expensive and artistic ventures. Awesome, right?). So when the time comes and I'm out of the parents house I want to build a nice layout. I love doing my Christmas display, but its time for a change in scale and more importantly to get off the damn floor. 

My goal is to slowly but surely collect information, supplies, trains, and skills until I'm ready to actually start to the build. I have a tendency to get and excited and financially reckless, so I'm trying to do this right. I wanna go with HO. I'm not totally sold on the size of the layout. I'm most definitely in the early early planning stages. 

Where would you start? I'm looking for a nice locomotive to wet my appetite for now, even just to have it on display. After a little research I've decided that I'd love to own a Santa Fe Super Chief. It fits the era I'm thinking about doing, and I love the history behind it. Does anyone have any suggestions for one that would totally bankrupt me? 

Any help would be appreciated. I've been lurking on here for a few days and this seems like a pretty rad place. Looking forward to all the good times ahead!

Thanks, 

Collin 


*This isn't an ad or anything, and if it's not allowed I'll remove it. But if you're in the area, check this place out! So cool!!!

http://cincinnatiusa.com/things-to-do/attractions/entertrainment-junction


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

I cannot answer your question about a quality locomotive since all of my stuff is vintage, however I just wanted to say...
Welcome To MTF, Enjoy!!!


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Welcome!

Would you like to spend lavishly and unwisely, or wisely and lavishly? Which would you prefer to 'splain to the missus later...say in a couple of years when she's not so keen any more, especially after she sees how 'lavishly' you spent.  Or when she actually has to make a choice and decide if you can have more than just a part of a shelf for your one loco to be on display?

Maybe spend some time reading here and on other forums, search some web e-tailers who sell hobby stuff, and look for bargains. The three cheapest places I know are hogtrainz, trainworld, and modeltrainstuff, but not in any particular order...you have to check each site once a week for their clearances and sales. Occasionally I dip into Micro Mark and Hiawatha Hobbies for their listings.

This hobby could cost you $1000 in one sitting and you still have to get your lumber and tools, plus fasteners and various adhesives. Then there's the electrical, including how you'll eventually run your locomotive (DC or DCC if in HO, N, S, ...).

Will you want a theme? Say transition era between 1930-1960? Many of us choose that time so that we can run steamers and first/second generation diesels.

The best advice I can give you is to keep your money, unless it's to purchase an inexpensive, even second-hand, 'how-to' DVD to learn how a track plan is laid, on what, and why?

There is the bible of the hobby called "Track Planning for Realistic Operation" by the late John Armstrong. You can order a new copy from Kalmbach Publishing (go to Model Railroader Magazine's website and place an order from their store).

This hobby has many pitfalls. It can become distinctly unfun if you make too many mistakes, get burnt, show your future wife that you're getting frustrated or feeling guilty at being hasty early on. Help her to become a supportive and sympathetic ally in all you do. Being careless isn't the way to go about doing it.

FWIW. Good luck.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

:smilie_daumenpos:..<(left over rivets from an earlier project)
It sounds, as though your looking to build a train lay-out train/table. There are many ideas out there,some of the interesting ones are in fact designed by said manufacturers of the 
ho model trains. Atlas model train company had one of these guys working under them.
I think his name was John Armstrong. I believe he made many designs/configurations
for ATLAS.of course his designs included sectional track produced by Atlas.....Now, It's recommended to use 3'nickel silver track sections, codes:55,73to100 code track heights.:dunno:
Well good luck with your new projects/ and hobby:smilie_daumenpos::smokin:


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

Although at the initial time of my involvement in this fantastically interesting hobby code
100 was basically the norm along with brass rail. That is no longer the case now!
Nickel silver is the way to:hah:go now!
Good luck with your new lifelong hobby.My regard's, Todd


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Nobody has mentioned your locomotive that you would like to have first.
Here are some suggestions in HO scale, all new.
Some are DC and some are DCC.

http://www.hobbylinc.com/model-powe...t-sf-ho-scale-model-railroad-locomotive-96800

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Walthers-Proto-HO-F7-Santa-Fe-p/920-47699.htm

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Walthers-Proto-HO-F7A-B-Set-Santa-Fe-p/920-40698.htm

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Bachman...215408?hash=item4d269ba170:g:9rQAAOSwcu5UT-as

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Life-Like-H...604931?hash=item2a7884f183:g:BtgAAOSwajVURdON

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ATHEARN-RTR...392892?hash=item2a786330bc:g:RRkAAOSwjDZYauvQ


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Welcome, Welcome! You have a great train shop not to far away in Covington. Tim's train shop. They have a very good selection and a very nice staff, plus a demo layout where you could see stuff run. Give them a call.
Also you could make a short trip over to Louisville to the Roundhouse. Train Heaven! 10 rooms of every scale, incredibly helpful and friendly as well. Some new and current stuff there, but mostly Estate sale and buyout inventory dating clear back the '50's.
Please don't hit and run here. Stay around and have fun with us!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello and welcome. Glad to hear you're thinking of starting a layout. Given your intro just slow down a bit. The Super Chief if a nice train but to run one near full length you're going to need a lot of space otherwise it'll just chase its tail on small layout.

You could start with one of the famous F units as they were run this way and maybe later add the coaching stock. A slightly different version also hauled freight traffic. Or you could always choose a different SF prime mover. 

So first establish how much space you have available and go from there. If space is a problem make a small switching shelf layout, at least youll be able to run some stuff and learn about whats involved in making a bigger layout. Take in some model railroading mags too, MR had a very good series recently on a simple 6 or 8 x 4 layout from start to finish. Starting out like you are I'd also advise you go for DCC as it makes things so much more interesting.

If you want to get off the floor and still don't have room for a big layout or any layout have a look at this site for small layouts http://www.carendt.com You don't need a huge space to have fun and building itvwill hone your skills for later, plus you'll be up and running in super quick time!

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

So young, so anxious...been there, done that, 
a long, long time ago. But ain't it great!

I'd like to toss in something to consider as a way
of getting started and yet have something you can
build on when you have more space.

Think modular. It is easy to build a, say 5 X 5, frame
of 1 X 3 lumber screwed together. Top them with
1/4" plywood. Make a couple of
them that are then bolted together. Make L shaped
legs of the 1 X 3s, bolt them into corners for
stability. Easy to assemble, easy to take apart,
easy to expand with more of them of various sizes.

It's the type of thing you can do without making a
big mess. And yet, in just a short time you can
have the beginnings of your layout operational.
Yet it is easy to move to that big house you plan
some day.

Don


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Do you enjoy building things?

How about painting tiny detail objects?

Since an actual layout is still a distant thought I'd start by developing your modeling skills. Finished models don't take much space either on a shelf or packed away. houses, offices, industries.

Tiny people can be addicting. and frustrating. and transformative.
people on the layout make the scene. pre-painted people are nice but can get expensive. painting them yourself can be therapeutic. yeah, medicinal. or leave you needing both.

GL


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

I definitely agree with the New guy there in west Michigan:appl:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello Collin and welcome. You've made a great choice for a hobby.

I would say take it slow at first. Read amd research. These forums are a good start. You might find some of these other things useful.

1) Model Railroader magazine. Available wherever magazines are sold. Get an issue and decide if you like it.

2) Books from Kalmbach Publishing (parent company of Model Railroader). They have a number of excellent books, especially their Introduction to Model Railroading. Available online at their website (www.kalmbach.com), through Amazon, or at bookstores and hobby shops. 

3) Model Railroad Hobbyist is a free online magazine. Visit their website at www.model-railroad-hobbyist.com. Despite being free and on-line only it is very high quality, although some articles may be too technical for beginners.

4) Walthers (www.walthers.com) is the largest distributor of model railroading products in North America. Browsing their website or catalog (the size of a small city phone book) is a great way to get a feel for what is available. They don't carry everything, but they do have a lot. A word of caution, though. Their prices are always MSRP so as not to undercut their vendors, so while you CAN buy from them, they are often not the best price around. 

5) Attend a good sized train show and chat with other like-minded folks. If there is a local club, pay them a visit.

Spend wisely, not lavishly! If you want to throw money away, I'll be glad to take it off your hands!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh, yeah. Good news! Walthers next "Named Train" release in their HO scale Proto line (the high end one) will be the Super Chief. Available at the end of April. 10 deluxe passenger cars and A/ B locomotive set for the low, low price of $1800. Includes Digital Command Control capability and sound.

I'll be your girlfriend would be thrilled to see you drop that kind of cash on your new hobby!


----------



## SuperChief11 (Jan 5, 2017)

You guys are absolutely incredible. I'm overwhelmed with responses. I want to try to address every response if I can. I'm absolutely exhausted (thanks work!) but I'll touch base tomorrow. Thanks again. 

Collin


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

SuperChief11 said:


> Hello Friends.
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a bit of advice. Long story short, I caught the bug. I've loved trains since I was a kid and still do (I'm 24). I do a small-ish Christmas display every year, and after visiting a local display* I've decided I need to take the plunge. At least eventually.
> ...


Welcome aboard Collin!

I would start with a Locomotive, a DCC Controller, and a couple of sections of Flex track.

That way you can play around with it at your desk or something, while you decide on a layout style, and bench work.

As for loco choice, The Bachmann Sound Value F units are pretty nice. for the price, the detail and sound are quite nice.
(At least in my opinion, some of these guys are rivet counting detail hounds) Which is fine, but, I find if i'm not HOLDING the loco in my hands, I cant really tell that it has extra details.

Most brands are pretty good runners now, the price you pay will basically depend on the level of detail you want.

Do you know the difference between traditional DC and DCC?

Might start there.

As for layout style... I started with a 5x8 rectangle in the middle of the room. That got boring for me, VERY fast.

Now I have a shelf all the way around the walls of my basement. for me at least, far more interesting.


----------



## SuperChief11 (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies, friends. I'm doing a lot of research still. Haven't made any purchases get (I'm going to Graceland in a few weeks and need the $$). I have no concept of DC or DCC, haha. I'm gonna look into that next. 

Time Warp, thanks for the heads up about the local store. Literally less than 15 minutes from me. Had no idea!


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Collin! You'll find a ton of great people here who are all eager to give advice.

Man, I wish I had gotten the itch back when I was 24 years old instead of 3 years ago... I could have been so much further along by now 

There are so many places to start and so much ground to cover. Since you have some time before you actually get to building a layout, I think a good place to start (before you buy anything, especially a loco) it would be good to learn about DC vs. DCC. 

Simply stated, DC is very simple back-and-forth operation of a locomotive, as the electricity in the rails is very simple but also restrictive in certain track configurations and operations. DCC is considered newer "smart electricity" technology, where locomotives have electronic boards inside them that receive signals / commands through the electricity and it allows locos to do a lot more advanced functions and operations. DCC is much more realistic and flexible for prototypical train operations.



DonR said:


> I'd like to toss in something to consider as a wayof getting started and yet have something you can build on when you have more space.
> 
> Think modular. It is easy to build a, say 5 X 5, frame of 1 X 3 lumber screwed together. Top them with 1/4" plywood. Make a couple of them that are then bolted together. Make L shaped legs of the 1 X 3s, bolt them into corners for stability. Easy to assemble, easy to take apart, easy to expand with more of them of various sizes.
> 
> Don


I think this is a great suggestion from Don. Considering you're young and you haven't moved into your own place yet, you don't know what your future space requirements will allow. And if / when you do move into your first home, it may be a starter home and you may end up moving again throughout your life - so even then, your space requirements would constantly change throughout life.

This hobby is intense. I know you're eager but if you're also a perfectionist it will take lots of time and money. And the more time + money you invest, the more you'll want to be able to take the set with you as you relocate residences throughout life. So much time and money involved, you don't want to throw it all away if you move, right?

So thinking modular sounds like a great way to approach this. You can design layouts where you have siding tracks that touch near the edge of a layout, so you can easily bridge a connection from that track to a 2nd, 3rd, 4th, etc. table as you build more expansions.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

SuperChief11 said:


> Thanks for all the replies, friends. I'm doing a lot of research still. Haven't made any purchases get (I'm going to Graceland in a few weeks and need the $$). I have no concept of DC or DCC, haha. I'm gonna look into that next.
> 
> Time Warp, thanks for the heads up about the local store. Literally less than 15 minutes from me. Had no idea!


 You are more than welcome! My old job kept me on the road and I know where LOTS of train shops are!

If you want to see some jaw dropping model trains in action go a little ways North on I -75 to Entertrainment Junction. Plan on spending most of the day and prepare to be dazzled. They have a decent train shop on site as well.


----------



## cincyhoguy (Feb 18, 2016)

Welcome! Here's a good link to area trains shows. You will get good ideas and bargains when your ready.

http://www.modelraildayton.com/div3show.shtml


----------

